# Difference Between Wheel Wax & Car Wax?



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats the difference between the 2?

Is it worth me buying something like PoorBoys Wheel Sealant rather than use (for instance) Colinite 476? What about using a sealant like Carlack?

Thanks


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

if im right a product like pb wheel sealant is designed to with stand higher temperatures? and also it will be designed to bring out the best possible looks for your wheels rather than something like collinite which is dedicated to the paintwork of a car... someone will correct this if im wrong.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i am sure i read somewhere about wheel waxes been more resistant to brake dust. Although you can you normal car waxes, just depends how often you wash the wheels and how dusty they get. I also remember reading on a finerdetails post on the megs forum he used wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant on wheels


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I have CG wheel guard but have switched to using AG EGP as it lasts longer by a good couple of weeks. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Wheel waxes are supposed to be more resistant to higher temperatures, nuba wax has a melting point around 80 C IIRC, sealants tend to have higher melting points into 300 C territory.

I get better durability out of many standard sealants than I do out of specialist wheel waxes, so I stick with them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm

What about (once the alloys are very clean) a sealent topped with wax?


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

i started using wheel wax when i put the 19s on the car to try and save them for salt and pitting from the brake dust, i used to use ag srp on them but i really noticed the pb wheel wax was far superior, especially when cleaning, a good blast from the pressure hose will shift nearly all of the muck and crud off them...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Packaging.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Packaging.


just what i was guna say Ive used colly,megs 16, megs 26 and many others on wheels for as long as i car remember and never given any problems Ive also used dedicated "wheel guards"/ "wheel seals" and no difference what so ever just stick with what you have and you will be fine


----------

